# What is up with CM Punk's missing tooth?



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I just recently noticed he has a missing molar of some kind. No wonder why he put Britt Baker over, he needs some dental work.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Probably MMA related. He should just get a fake tooth put in. He seriously looks like Negan. Negan is as cool as they come.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

He should hit up Roman for Roman's dentist.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Z-Pak side effect.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Yeah. I saw that too. His nose is also crooked. MMA definitely left some marks.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Dude is worth millions and can't get a single tooth fixed before showing his mug on national TV? Dude is a cheap as hell.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Of all the things to make a thread about....


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Maybe he isn’t imagine conscious like the whole world seems to be now? Why does every facial feature need to be perfect in today’s society


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Gwi1890 said:


> Maybe he isn’t imagine conscious like the whole world seems to be now? Why does every facial feature need to be perfect in today’s society


I mean you'd think you would want to look your best and its not like he can't afford it. And fixing a missing tooth isn't just about appearance, it for function to. That tooth is something we are supposed to have.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Doubt it's mma related ..don't remember anything about him losing a tooth in either fight ..might be recent and plans on getting it fixed 

Thankfully he has the best dentist in the same company


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

I thought Foley and Benoit looked cool with their missing teeth. It made them look tougher, like they'd been in a lot of battles.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

He did get the shit beat out of him in UFC, he's lucky his ears were stuffed up as well


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

AliFrazier100 said:


> I thought Foley and Benoit looked cool with their missing teeth. It made them look tougher, like they'd been in a lot of battles.


Foley was my first thought.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Say no to crack boys and girls!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EMGESP said:


> Dude is worth millions and can't get a single tooth fixed before showing his mug on national TV? Dude is a cheap as hell.


Yeah a small fake inplanted tooth is pretty simple to do nowadays. Guess he gives no fucks.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Yeah a small fake inplanted tooth is pretty simple to do nowadays. Guess he gives no fucks.


Yeah, couldn't be bothered to hit the gym either. This is coming from someone who enjoys Punk, but man he put zero effort into his presentation.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

It rotted out from all that Pepsi he drinks.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> Yeah. I saw that too. His nose is also crooked. MMA definitely left some marks.


I noticed his crooked nose, but, damn, never noticed his missing tooth. Meh, I’d still put him inside me.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EMGESP said:


> I just recently noticed he has a missing molar of some kind. No wonder why he put Britt Baker over, he needs some dental work.
> 
> View attachment 107606
> View attachment 107607


Here's the most recent pic the OP forgot to add of Punk's new possible fake tooth-bling


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm missing the exact same teeth from both sides. One from a gummy bear and the other cause I didn't have the time for a root canal.

Shit happens when you're an adult


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

As previously stated, a missing tooth is not exactly a bad look in wrestling. It’s not actually that noticeable. Jesus wept if this forum was around during the HIAC Mankind-Taker match it would be all about how ugly Foley looked rather than the bumps he took.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

EMGESP said:


> *I mean you'd think you would want to look your best* and its not like he can't afford it. And fixing a missing tooth isn't just about appearance, it for function to. That tooth is something we are supposed to have.


Bahahahahaha 😂 You can easily go without your 1st upper molar, obviously you're never had a tooth pulled, but its not a big deal, so get over it. You want the man to get a dental implant which would probably break anyway?!?

Also, I really don't understand why you would need to look your best at all times? Is that because you're actually concerned about what strangers think about you?? Are you insecure that about yourself?


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Firefromthegods said:


> I'm missing the exact same teeth from both sides. One from a gummy bear and the other cause I didn't have the time for a root canal.
> 
> Shit happens when you're an adult


From a gummy bear ?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Botchy SinCara said:


> From a gummy bear ?


Bit into a stale gummy candy and my tooth disintegrated basically. Didn't take the best of care with my teeth in my younger years.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Firefromthegods said:


> Bit into a stale gummy candy and my tooth disintegrated basically. Didn't take the best of care with my teeth in my younger years.



Oof

I busted mine eating skittles..and I caught just a hunk of solid candy coating that was rock hard ..I started to take care of my mouth hardcore after that . .luckily I was able to save it


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Oof
> 
> I busted mine eating skittles..and I caught just a hunk of solid candy coating that was rock hard ..I started to take care of my mouth hardcore after that . .luckily I was able to save it


Yeah I had like a little stalagmite bit with like half the molar remaining. Getting it fixed was when I learned how expensive dentistry was. Granted if I had to stick my fingers in someone's mouth I'd pay a premium too.

That's really something they should install in kids. Forget damage to your teeth, do you want to pay out 400 dollars for dental procedures? No then brush your teeth children


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> I'm missing the exact same teeth from both sides. One from a gummy bear and the other cause I didn't have the time for a root canal.
> 
> Shit happens when you're an adult


This isn't really a case of "shit happens" lol. As you've said, this is occurring because you didn't look after your teeth as a young fella.

Most people hit 55-60 years old and then dental problems start occurring due to age. You're right about expense though, my mum is 63 years old, only really started having dental problems in the last 5 years and she's up for about 10k in dental work to get back to normal she reckons.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

What is with the no life nerds that would even make this a topic. Buddy. Go to the bar. Have a drink. Talk to a woman. Studying s wrestlers teeth is very very disturbing.


----------



## Smithy.89 (Apr 9, 2019)

RoganJosh said:


> Probably MMA related. He should just get a fake tooth put in. He seriously looks like Negan. Negan is as cool as they come.


I’m glad it’s not just me who noticed this! I’m currently re watchi them all and negan hasn’t been long in. Cm punk with a negan gimmick and stealing stings bat 😂😂


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Drinking too much Pepsi?


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

EMGESP said:


> I mean you'd think you would want to look your best and its not like he can't afford it. And fixing a missing tooth isn't just about appearance, it for function to. That tooth is something we are supposed to have.


Or he just isn’t insecure about it?


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

He is definitely dying his hair also. No way dude has no grey up top.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

Pepsi wrecks tooths . Source : myself


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Rhetro said:


> What is with the no life nerds that would even make this a topic. Buddy. Go to the bar. Have a drink. Talk to a woman. Studying s wrestlers teeth is very very disturbing.


Yes, because making an observation and asking a question means I have no life. Its called curiosity bud. I figured maybe someone knew what happened. 

Maybe you should also do the same since you are spending time whining about my thread instead of I don't know hitting the bars and talking to the ladies.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

Let's be honest though... It wasn't really just an "observation" was it?


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Who cares? Even with that missing tooth he still gets to bone AJ Lee every night.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

SolarPowerBat said:


> Let's be honest though... It wasn't really just an "observation" was it?


 Thats literally all it is. I see missing tooth and I asked the community about it.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

EMGESP said:


> Thats literally all it is. I see missing tooth and I asked the community about it.


Sure you did


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Rhetro said:


> What is with the no life nerds that would even make this a topic. Buddy. Go to the bar. Have a drink. Talk to a woman. Studying s wrestlers teeth is very very disturbing.


Take your own advice mate. You are a wrestling fan after all lol.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Bit into a stale gummy candy and my tooth disintegrated basically. Didn't take the best of care with my teeth in my younger years.


I'm right there with ya. Mine was a Skittle that had turned into a rock!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> Yeah. I saw that too. His nose is also crooked. MMA definitely left some marks.


His nose has been crooked for years from wrestling


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Mah boy so old and skinny, he looks like he belongs as the main a character of some sitcome.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Side effect of getting in way over your head


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

SolarPowerBat said:


> Sure you did


What else do you think this is about? I'm no CM Punk hater.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

EMGESP said:


> Yeah, couldn't be bothered to hit the gym either. This is coming from someone who enjoys Punk, but man he put zero effort into his presentation.


Except his hair.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

RoganJosh said:


> Take your own advice mate. You are a wrestling fan after all lol.


Yea I am a wrestling fan. I’m not a weirdo pausing and studying the teeth pattern of wrestlers. That’s psycho stuff



EMGESP said:


> Yes, because making an observation and asking a question means I have no life. Its called curiosity bud. I figured maybe someone knew what happened.
> 
> Maybe you should also do the same since you are spending time whining about my thread instead of I don't know hitting the bars and talking to the ladies.


If your curiously pausing the show to study teeth, it’s not normal. Sorry pal. Your not going to convince me otherwise. That’s such a weirdo creepy thing to do.

I hardly would equate calling something extremely weird and nerdy with as much time spent as breaking down the tooth pattern of CM Punk


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

EMGESP said:


> I mean you'd think you would want to look your best and its not like he can't afford it. And fixing a missing tooth isn't just about appearance, it for function to. That tooth is something we are supposed to have.


would you rather he came out with a permanent fucking smile like Charlote Flair?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Touch grass OP


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Threads about Punk's weight, shoes and now tooth. Can't wait to read about his knee pads tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What A Maneuver said:


> Threads about Punk's weight, shoes and now tooth. Can't wait to read about his knee pads tonight.


Im sure there will be about his outfit or his style. Has to be bruh


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

What A Maneuver said:


> Threads about Punk's weight, shoes and now tooth. Can't wait to read about his knee pads tonight.


They better be Bodyprox branded knee pads or I'm going to lose it.


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

Who the fuck cares?


----------



## Jericolcaholic (Jul 26, 2021)

You are going to sleep with your right hand, punk is married to aj.. you think he gives a shit what you think?


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

He’s spent like every other day for the last 5/6 years in an MMA gym. And not just a local MMA gym but one filled with high level killers. Not surprised he’s had a tooth knocked out.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

who cares how he looks, he is happy enough to be back in the ring, cant we be happy with that?


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

EMGESP said:


> Dude is worth millions and can't get a single tooth fixed before showing his mug on national TV? Dude is a cheap as hell.


Yeah and shows up in walmart jeans and crappy 20 dollar h&m shoes. Dude is on his foley shit.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

turns up in goodwill clothes


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

A whole thread about a missing tooth.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Question answered:


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Jericolcaholic said:


> You are going to sleep with your right hand, punk is married to aj.. you think he gives a shit what you think?


I don't care if he cares about my opinion. I'm posting in a forum with fellow wrestling fans, not wrestling talent.


----------



## zedisdead (Oct 8, 2021)

EMGESP said:


> Dude is worth millions and can't get a single tooth fixed before showing his mug on national TV? Dude is a cheap as hell.


maybe he just doesn't give a shit


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

zedisdead said:


> maybe he just doesn't give a shit


that would be me lol


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

EMGESP said:


> Dude is worth millions and can't get a single tooth fixed before showing his mug on national TV? Dude is a cheap as hell.


Stone cold was worth millions, why didn't he get a hair transplant?



Chan Hung said:


> Here's the most recent pic the OP forgot to add of Punk's new possible fake tooth-bling
> View attachment 107627


You don't need a new tooth, you need to get your eyes tested. That tooth you pasted on there is upside down.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

He needs a full dental implants.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

The One said:


> He needs a full dental implants.


why do wrestling fans have to nit pick every single tiny insignificant detail?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> why do wrestling fans have to nit pick every single tiny insignificant detail?


I'm just saying. It's not like he can't afford it lol no excuses.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

The One said:


> I'm just saying. It's not like he can't afford it lol no excuses.


unless he just doesnt give a flying f*ck


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> unless he just doesnt give a flying f*ck


He should care. He's a superstar, he should look like one.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

The One said:


> He should care. He's a superstar, he should look like one.


maybe he thinks he already is a superstar and he doesnt need to change the way he looks, he already is and looks like a superstar, regardless of the lack of a tooth


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Of all the things going on you focus on his mouth? You guys are weird


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Christopher Near said:


> Of all the things going on you focus on his mouth? You guys are weird


ikr, like i was saying, why do wrestling fans have to nit pick every single little insignificant detail?


----------

